# How to substitute a tractor?



## saljas (May 11, 2011)

I have Claas Markant 55 square baler, to pull and run I need to buy a tractor with a 540 RPM PTO, and since it does not need much power to run, and because tractors are expenseve (Tractor price 30,000$), I thought of two ways:-

*1- Engine with speed reducer 1,000$*
to get an engine and connect a seed reducer to it's shaft to get 540 rpm, and put that motor with the speed reducer in my truck, and connect it with the baler shaft, pulling the baler by the truck.

*2- Generator, two motors, speed reducers, steel, tire 4,000$
*to get a generator on a simple car design (four weels with a steel beem), and two motors with a speed reducers, one motor for the baler and the other to be connected to the wheel of the car to pull the baler.

Did any budy do any of that before?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Saljas, the first option with the auxiliary motor is the way I would solve the problem.
Just be sure when you mount it you keep the PTO shaft relatively straight to reduce the flogging out potential.
Ensure mounting is sound and good and it should be ok. You could get an electronic speed governer, determine what RPM the peak power is delivered at and sort out the gearing to match.
If you do go that way, make sure you post some pictures, it would be good to see.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

The problem you are going to have with either option is torque what kind of motor would you be planning to use,you should keep the rpm of whatever motor at at a higher rpm and use gearing to reduce to the 540 needed,I think slowing the motor will cause it to bog down or stall.


----------



## saljas (May 11, 2011)

Many thanks for your help.
Did any body try that way, or see some one did it?


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

In the days before higher HP tractors most balers were driven this way(engine/overcenter clutch/gearbox)These engines were low hp(14-20) high torque(big flywheels)type.The units mounted to the pole of the machine,were started,speed set,and off you go! I would try and use a small standard trans in the mix to get as many useful speeds out of the set up as possible.Make it self contained so you use it for other things too. Be carefull and good luck.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you ever looked into the way the Amish do it? Same idea but they pull it with horses. I would be a little concerned about the momentum of the piston being transferred to your pick up truck. Could be hard on the driveline of your truck.


----------

